# Kaby Lake HD Graphics 630 video drivers for Windows 7 x64



## G4600 (Jan 11, 2017)

Does anyone know if *Intel HD & Iris Graphics Drivers Version 21.20.16.4526 WHQL* works with HD Graphics 630 on Windows 7 x64?

These video drivers include Kaby Lake iGPU device IDs. Have a look at igdlh64.inf line 155 and devid.info/237509

Does 2D / 3D run without crashing on Win7 x64?


----------



## G4600 (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is what I found so far:

*Intel HD & Iris Graphics Drivers Version 21.20.16.4526 WHQL *works with HD Graphics 630 and 100 series chipset motherboards on Windows 7 x64.
Windows 8.1 should probably work, too. Newer versions doesn't.

I have no idea if this works on 200 series chipset motherboards. We need more testers


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 12, 2017)

G4600 said:


> Here is what I found so far:
> 
> *Intel HD & Iris Graphics Drivers Version 21.20.16.4526 WHQL *works with HD Graphics 630 and 100 series chipset motherboards on Windows 7 x64.
> Windows 8.1 should probably work, too. Newer versions doesn't.
> ...



This should work on 200 series chipset since the iGPU is in the processor not the motherboard otherwise u would see 620 or smth in all 100 series boards with even a Kaby Lake cpu installed.


----------



## G4600 (Feb 15, 2017)

I just wanted to confirm that both  v21.20.16.4508 & v21.20.16.4526 are compatible with Kaby Lake iGPU and Windows 7 x64.

They work fine for the most part. I found two glitches:

4508 - it has a performance issue with the Cinebench R15 CPU test.
4526 - scaling doesn't work for some resolutions.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 15, 2017)

I thought officially only Windows 10 is supposed to support kaby lake ,that was either Microsoft or Intel's standpoint on it?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2017)

Here's the drivers so yes it support W7 64 on Kabylake

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...-processors/intel-iris-plus-graphics-650.html


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Here's the drivers so yes it support W7 64 on Kabylake
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...-processors/intel-iris-plus-graphics-650.html


Makes a mockery of their earlier comment there eh, I thought it to be a bit stupid though given business use etc.


----------



## G4600 (Feb 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Here's the drivers so yes it support W7 64 on Kabylake
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...-processors/intel-iris-plus-graphics-650.html


These drivers (15.45.14.4590) won't work:


> Platforms/ Operating System(s):
> 7th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family (Codename Kaby Lake)
> Microsoft Windows* 10-64



The only two versions that work (as of today) are: *21.20.16.4508* & *21.20.16.4526 *


----------



## alikim (May 15, 2017)

Can confirm *21.20.16.4508* works on Win 8.1 x64 with Intel i7-7500U.

I moved my old SSD with Win 8.1 to a new laptop ASUS ZENBOOK UX510UX and couldn't make any Intel HD Graphics drivers work there, so I wasn't able to change the screen brightness/contrast and laptop fn brightness buttons were also disabled.

Now everything works perfectly


----------

